# الطريقه العلميه لمعالجه السيلكا



## بابكريحى (1 أبريل 2009)

تنقية رمال السيليكا لصناعة الزجاج العلمي


الخلاصة


الى دون % 0.02 (Fe2O هذه الدراسة أجريت لتحسين رمل زجاج ارضمة وذلك بتقليل نسبة اوكسيد الحديد


لاستخدامه في صناعة الزجاج العلمي وذلك باستخدام طريقة الفصل المغناطيسي و التعويم الرغوي و الإذابة بالحامض .


لمعاملة الرمل بالطرق الواردة الذكر تمت غربلته على غربال ذو فتحة 850 مايكرون لإزاحة المواد الخشنة وبعد


خلطه مع الماء بنسبة 1:3 (ماء: خام) لمدة نصف ساعة مرر الخليط على غربال ذو فتح ة 150 مايك رون لإزاحة


المواد الناعمة (اقل من 150 مايكرون). بينت النتائج انه باستخدام مرحلتين من الفصل المغناطيسي أمكن


الى حوالي % 0.04 وبمعاملة ناتج هذه العملية بأي م ن الحوام ض Fe2O تخفيض نسبة الحديد 3


بينت نتائج استخدام التعويم الرغوي .Fe2O3 المخففة تم الحصول على نسبة حوالي % 0.016 (H2SO4, HCl)


الى حوالي % 0.04 بمرحلة واحدة والى حوالي % 0.024 بعد المرحلة الثانية . كذلك Fe2O إمكانية تخفيض نسبة 3


بينت النتائج انه بمعاملة ناتج المرحلة الأولى من عملي ة التعويم بالأحماض المخففة الواردة الذكر إمكانية انخفاض نسبة


الى حوالي % 0.039 و% 0.03 Fe2O الى حوالي % 0.016 . من ناحية أخرى أمكن تخفيض محتواها من 3 Fe2O3


لنماذج من الرمل من دون إجراء (H2SO4, HCl) على التوالي و ذلك بواسطة المعاملة المباشرة بالأحماض المخففة


عمليات الغربلة و الغسل و نماذج أخرى أجريت عليها هذه العمليات.​


----------



## sisqo (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاااااااك الله عنا كل خير


----------

